# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الوزن الزائد ....

## نور الشمس

الوزن الزائد... 
========
اتبعت حمية غذائية، وامتنعت خلالها عن تناول أطعمة شهيّة كثيرة، لكنك لم تخسر الكيلوغرامات الزائدة؟ هل جسمك بطبيعته قابل لزيادة الوزن، أم أنك تتبع نظاماً غذائياً غير ملائم؟ 

أظهرت الدراسات أن زيادة الوزن بنسبة 20 في المئة تزيد احتمال الإصابة بأمراض السكري والقلب والضغط والدهنيات، علماً أننا نكتسب وزناً إضافياً كلما ارتفعت نسبة العضلات في جسمنا. وفي هذه الحالة تعتبر زيادة الوزن مؤشراً جيداً. 

6 قواعد
======
في الأعياد مثلاً، يكتسب كثر بعض الكيلوغرامات، إليكم ست قواعد لتجنّب السمنة في المناسبات: 

1. المقبّلات
-------------
تناولوا الطماطم وعشر حبات كرز (20 وحدة حرارية )، وتجنّبوا «توست» الباتيه ولفائف الجبنة المقلية وسائر الفطائر المالحة، لأن كل واحدة منها تحتوي على ما يقارب 50 وحدة حرارية، لأنها مزيج من السكريات والدهنيات.

2. الملح
------------
يكفي أحياناً تناول وجبة طعام حتى يزداد وزننا ما يقارب الكيلوغرام، والسبب المأكولات الجاهزة والمالحة مثل اللحوم الباردة، الأسماك المدخنة، البسكويت، الصلصات الجاهزة التي تحصر الماء في الجسم... تناولوا الثمار والبقول الطازجة وقللوا من تناول المأكولات الجاهزة.

3. التحلية
---------------
الحلويات غنية بالسعرات الحرارية، لكن إذا رغبتم في تناولها، استعيضوا عنها بتلك التي تحتوي على نسبة قليلة من السكر والمواد الدهنية.

4. الحركة
-------------
بعد العشاء، قوموا ببعض التمارين الرياضية أو مارسوا رياضة المشي كي تساعدوا جسمكم في حرق الوحدات الحرارية، علماً أن ساعة من المشي السريع تحرق 300 وحدة حرارية. 

5. حرمان وتعويض
---------------------
عندما نهمل تناول وجبة غذائية، نعتاد على آلية الحرمان والتعويض التي تؤدي الى تخزين السعرات الحرارية التي نكتسبها من الوجبة الغذائية التالية. لذلك تناولوا حساء الخضار وكوب لبن طبيعي في الوقت المعتاد للوجبة الغذائية التي تودّون إهمالها أو تخطّيها. 

6. مأكولات خفيفة
-----------------------
تناولوا كثيراً من البقول المطبوخة الغنية بالألياف والفقيرة بالوحدات الحرارية، واختاروا الأجبان والألبان قليلة الدسم والغنية بالبروتين، والأسماك واللحوم المشوية، وخففوا من تناول المواد الدسمة والخبز.

حلول
========
يشكو البعض من عدم انخفاض الوزن على رغم اتباعه حمية غذائية، والأسباب ربما تكون عدم التزامه بالحمية أو مشكلات مختلفة كالعامل الوراثي أو الأدوية التي تمنع انخفاض الوزن أو التقدّم في السن أو مشاكل في الغدة أو أكياس دهنية على المبيض. 

يشار إلى أن زيادة الوزن وانخفاضه بشكل متكرر يزيدان صعوبة خسارة الكيلوغرامات مع الوقت. لذلك لا بد من ألا ترتكز الحمية على تناول كمية صغيرة من نوع واحد من الطعام، بل من الضرورى تقليل كمية الدسم في الأكل والتنويع للحصول على المكوّنات الغذائية جميعها اللازمة للجسم. 

من الأفضل تناول وجبات صغيرة بدلاً من تناول وجبات رئيسة كبيرة، إذ تعتبر هذه أفضل طريقة لخفض الوزن لأنها تنشّط عمليات الأيض، بالإضافة إلى أنها تناسب الذين لا يأكلون كثيراً.

نصائح 
======
يسبب تناول الطعام ليلاً زيادة في الوزن بسبب عدم القيام بأي حركة بعد ذلك لحرق الوحدات الحرارية، وفي هذه الحالة تتكدّس الدهون في الجسم. والحصول على كمية من الوحدات الحرارية تتعدى تلك التي نخسرها يسبّب زيادة في الوزن على رغم ممارسة الرياضة. إليكم النصائح التالية:

• خففوا من كمية الطعام. 

• مارسوا الرياضة بانتظام.

• تناولوا الطعام بتمهّل وامضغوه جيداً. 

• تناولوا الوجبات الغذائية الثلاث الأساسية. 

• أكثروا من تناول الثمار والبقول. 

• ابتعدوا عن المشروبات الغازية. 

• قلّلوا من تناول الملح لأنه يحصر الماء في أنسجة الجسم. 

• تجنبوا الوجبات الدسمة قبل النوم. عند الشعور بالجوع، تناولوا حبة فاكهة أو قطعة خبز قمح محمّص من دون زبدة. 

• استعيضوا عن إحدى الوجبات بصحن من السلطة يحتوي على أنواع عدة من البقول مع قليل من زيت الزيتون والأعشاب المفرومة ناعماً. 

• تجنبوا تكديس أكياس رقائق البطاطا والشوكولا والحلويات في المنزل. 

• أكثروا شرب الماء لمساعدة جسمكم في الإفراز. 

• قلّلوا من استهلاك النشويات كالخبز والمعجنات. 

• لا تتناولوا اللحوم الباردة والنقانق والشحوم والمعجنات، واستعيضوا عنها بالأسماك واللحوم غير الدسمة. 

• حضّروا الطعام من دون مواد دهنية كالسمن والزبدة والزيت. من الأفضل طبخ المأكولات في الفرن أو على البخار أو في شواية أو في مقلاة غير لاصقة. 

• في حال نسيتم أنكم تتبعون حمية معينة وتناولتم وجبة دسمة، تابعوا الحمية في الوجبات اللاحقة. 

أطعمة مفيدة
========
أضيفوا الأطعمة التالية الى وجباتكم لأنها شهيّة ومفيدة ولا تحتوي على سعرات حرارية كثيرة في الوقت نفسه:

• عصير التفاح: للتفاح قيمة غذائية عالية، إذ يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الفيتامينات والأملاح الضرورية للجسم، والألياف التي تمنحكم الإحساس بالشبع. وقد ثبت علمياً أنه يقلل من نسبة الكوليسترول والسكر في الدم، لذلك أدخل اختصاصيو التغذية والأطباء التفاح وعصيره في مختلف أنواع الأنظمة الغذائية. 

• الجوز: يساعد في خفض نسبة الكوليسترول المرتفعة في الدم، لأن هذه الثمار الجافة غنية بالحوامض الدهنية من عائلة الأوميغا 3، وبالألياف والفيتوسترول (مادة كحولية نباتية مفيدة). 

• اللوز: قارنت أبحاث غذائية حديثة بين من يتناول اللوز خمس مرات أسبوعياً وبين من لا يتناول منه سوى مرة أسبوعياً، وتبين أن نسبة خطر الأصابة بأمراض القلب انخفضت الى 50% لدى الأول و25% لدى الثاني. 
كذلك يقلل استهلاك اللوز النيء من نسبة الكوليسترول السيئ Ldl في الدم ويزيد الكوليسترول الجيد Hdl في الوقت عينه. 

واللوز مصدر مهم للفيتامين E وللماغنزيوم والبوتاسيوم ويساهم في تزويد الجسم بالكالسيوم والحديد والنحاس. وهو غني بالفوسفور ويحتوي على كميات قليلة من الزنك والسيليوم.

• الفاكهة والخضار: تناولوا يومياً عشر حبات من الفاكهة والبقول والخضار للوقاية من زيادة الوزن. عندما تشعرون بالجوع، تناولوا تفاحة أو جزرة، وركزوا على السلطة المؤلفة من الفاكهة الطازجة أو الثمار الجافة، أو اختاروا حساء البقول والخضار أو سلطة الفاكهة. 

• الماء: ينسى البعض، خصوصاً في فصل الشتاء، أن يشرب الماء، على رغم أن أجسامنا تحتاج يومياً ليتراً ونصف الليتر من الماء. 

المياة العادية أو الغازية هي المشروب الوحيد الذي يمكننا شربه بهذة الكمية من دون الإخلال بنظام الطاقة لدينا، لأنها خالية من أي إضافات ولا تفرض علينا استهلاك كميات من الكافيين والفوسفور والمواد الملوّنة الأخرى.

----------


## أمل الظهور

*احييك خيتو نور على حسن انتقائك للمواضيع دوما* 


*الف شكر  لك على موضوعك المفيد* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياامل الظهور

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الْقُطْبُ الرَّاوَنْدِيُّ فِي دَعَوَاتِهِ، عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَا صِحَّةَ مَعَ النَّهَم‏
وَ عَنْهُ عليه السلام  أَنَّهُ قَالَ مَا اتَّخَمْتُ قَطُّ قِيلَ لَهُ وَ لِمَ قَالَ مَا رَفَعْتُ لُقْمَةً إِلَى فَمِي إِلَّا ذَكَرْتُ اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا 
فِي طِبِّ النَّبِيِّ، صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله أَصْلُ كُلِّ دَاءٍ الْبُرُودَةُ كُلْ وَ أَنْتَ تَشْتَهِي وَ أَمْسِكَ وَ أَنْتَ تَشْتَهِي‏
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام لَا يَجْتَمِعُ الصِّحَّةُ وَ النَّهَمُ 
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام لَا تَجْتَمِعُ الْفِطْنَةُ وَ الْبِطْنَةُ 
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام نِعْمَ عَوْنُ الْمَعَاصِي الشِّبَعُ 
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام  إِيَّاكُمْ وَ الْبِطْنَةَ فَإِنَّهَا مَقْسَاةٌ لِلْقَلْبِ مَكْسَلَةٌ عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ مَفْسَدَةٌ لِلْجَسَدِ 
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام إِيَّاكَ وَ إِدْمَانَ الشِّبَعِ فَإِنَّهُ يُهَيِّجُ الْأَسْقَامَ وَ يُثِيرُ الْعِلَلَ 
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام إِيَّاكَ وَ الْبِطْنَةَ فَمَنْ لَزِمَهَا كَثُرَتْ أَسْقَامُهُ وَ فَسُدَتْ أَحْلَامُهُ

----------

